# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Gestion d'un cabinet dentaire

## friendly_105

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide au niveau de Merise, je doit prparer mon PFE sous le thme du projet est " la gestion d'un cabinet Dentaire" et je dois effectuer le MCD de ce thme, mais je sais pas de quoi commencer sachant que y'a dans le cabinet un seul dentiste, je doit grer les patients et toute c'est info (dossier administratif, dossier mdical, financire, type de client (fidle ou non) historique sur ses visites, rglement...  ) aussi les RDV et d'autre chose vraiment a sera bien gentil de vos part de m'aider,
merci

----------


## wafiwafi

Tu dois tout d'abord imaginer et dcrire le fonctionnement sous forme de notes. L'idal, c'est de se documenter sur le net du fonctionnement d'un cabinet dentaire de faon gnrale. 
Tu dois partir sur la base de plusieurs dentistes mme s'il n'existe qu'un. Dentiste doit tre une classe, il suffit de l'instancier une fois pour avoir l'objet qui reprsentera le dentiste en fonction. 
sur le net il doit y avoir galement des exemples de modle de cabinet dentaire.
Fais une premire dmarche et on essayera de te guider progressivement.

----------


## friendly_105

oui je vais aller chez un dentiste pour voir comment a se passe les choses,
mais avant je voudrais faire une 1er tentative pour acclrer un peu et aprs faire seulement quelque modification
voici une 1er modle inspirer de l internet 



merci de me couriger ce modle, j en sai po ou je peut mettre les historiqu du payment aussi le type du client si c'est un client fidl ou non ...

c'est avec plaisir que j'attends vos remarques ainsi que vos conseils

----------


## wislam2007

Salut
Comment je dois mettre en place la relation entre les tables rdv et reglement?
pour les rdv qui n ayant pas de reglement je peux simplemet les ajouter dans la premiere relation de tel sorte que montant de reglement = 0

Merci ::oops::

----------


## CinePhil

Tu en es toujours au MCD 7 mois plus tard ?   :8O: 
D'ailleurs est-ce ton MCD ? Tu as chang de pseudo ?

Je ne l'avais pas vu  l'poque mais il y a des choses  dire sur le MCD.

Quel est l'intrt des entits 'dossier patient' et 'fiche patient', lesquelles ne contiennent qu'un identifiant li forcment  un patient unique ?
Ce sont ventuellement des attributs du patient  rappatrier dans l'entit 'patient'.

Les attributs 'type' sont  externaliser dans des entits de rfrence. Par exemple, s'il y a plusieurs types de patients, on l'association suivante :
type_patient -0,n----typer----1,1- patient

Il en rsulte qu'au niveau du MCD on ne met pas l'attribut typept dans l'entit patient.

Idem pour typerdv et typecons.

Une adresse se compose en principe de plusieurs parties. A minima :
- N + rue
- Code postal
- Ville

La ville et ou le code postal peuvent tre externaliss dans une/des entits de rfrence.
patient -1,1----habiter----0,n- ville

Pourquoi y a t-il une date de dbut et une date de fin dans l'entit RDV ?
Un rendez-vous peut durer plusieurs jours ?
Ne serait-ce pas plutt une seule date avec une heure de dbut et ventuellement une heure de fin ?
Du coup la dateRdv figurant dans l'association 'fait un' est inutile. Au passage, je dirais plutt qu'un patient prend un rendez-vous !

Je suppose qu'une consultation est lie  un rendez-vous non ?
Cela ne figure pas dans le MCD.

C'est la consultation qui fait l'objet d'un rglement plutot que le rendez-vous !
Et ce rglement peut tre un simple attribut de l'entit consultation.

D'une manire gnrale, les association  cardinalits (1,1 - 1,1) sont  supprimer et les attributs correspondants  rappatrier dans les entits.

Dans la mesure ou une ordonnance fait suite  une consultation qui concerne un patient, pas d'association entre l'ordonnance et le patient.

Bref, il y a beaucoup de choses  revoir dans ce MCD !  ::aie::

----------


## fouad_algo

salut,
je crois que la rponse est dans le rapport en pice jointe
bon courage

----------

